# Become a volunteer, marshal!



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

The Barclays, Aug 24-29 2010 in Paramus NJ needs volunteers!

This thread has the info.

http://www.golfforum.com/more-tournaments/16397-barclays-2010-pga-ridgewood-cc-aug.html


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I did it for 4 years.... but not in NJ. That's a bit too long a commute for me.  I was a hole marshal at the International at Castle Pines until it was dropped from the Tour schedule. It's a good experience, and fun to be inside the ropes.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Will you shout me airfare?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Will you shout me airfare?


LPGA just has the Aussie open. You coulda worked that one!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

even that one was a 24 hr drive to get too....


----------



## williamsmith (Apr 10, 2010)

very sound and healthy information here


----------

